# Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.



## KainX (2. März 2009)

*Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.*

Hi, habe ein Problem mit meinem Notebook (Asus N50VN), egal was ich mache die maximale Lautstärke ist zu gering. DVD schauen oder zocken, egal was ich auch versucht habe, es wird nicht lauter. 

Ist es möglich die Lautsprecher durch Softwareeinstellungen lauter zu bekommen oder gibt es andere Wege dieses Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2009)

*AW: Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.*

wie laut is denn ein angeschlossener kopfhörer? vlt is ja nur die leistung der boxen zu schwach? für halbwegs guten sound sollte man ohnehin ein paar PCboxen anschließen. 

dann schau auch mal im reglermenü, meist rechts unten bei windows => lautsprecher doppelklicken. da sollte dann so ein mixer erscheinen - wenn da nur EIN regler ist, dann auf "mixer" oder "erweitert". sieh nach, dass alle regler rel. weit oben sind, nicht nur der hauptregler ganz links. und auch in der playersoftware nachsehen, ob da der volumeregler nicht unten ist.


----------



## KainX (3. März 2009)

*AW: Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.*

Naja ich denke eher das die Boxen zu schwach sind, denn mit nem angeschlossenen Headset ist der Ton wesentlich lauter.

Zudem sind wirklich alle Regler im Lautstärkemixer auf Max. Auch bei den Playern muss ich meist Max nehmen.


Gibts für Notebooks irgendwelche spezielle Boxen, also nicht so Desktopboxen die noch nen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss fordern?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2009)

*AW: Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.*

ja, es gibt "sogar" welche für USB, dann liefert der USB etwas strom. wäre vlt. sogar die bessere wahl, denn REIN passive - also die wie kopfhörer einfach an die normale 3,5er-buchse kommen, müssen schon sehr klein sein, um laut genug zu sein. und klein = schlechter klang.

zB die hier scheinen für den preis gut genug zu sein, die meisten meinungen sind positiv: Trust SP-2750p USB PC-Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

die hier dürften ein gutes stück besser klingen, kosten dann halt auch deutlich mehr: Logitech V 20 USB Notebook Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

weiß halt nicht, was du so ausgeben wolltest ^^


----------



## KainX (3. März 2009)

*AW: Asus N50VN Lautstärke zu leise obwohl sie bis zum Maximum aufgedreht ist.*

Danke für die Links, da werd ich gleich mal schauen was da am besten passt.
Da kann ich ja bald mal gemütlich DVD schauen oder zocken und muss nich mehr auf 10 cm Tuchfühlung mitm Laptop gehen um was zu verstehen.

MfG KainX


----------

